# Diy Magnet mixer



## GerrieP (6/10/19)

So the rabit hole is endless... 
I have decided to try and make a magnetic mixer. I have watched some YouTube videos, aunty google and phoning a friend. The test outcome is whaat I hope to achieve. But the real test will be with a e-liquid that poses new challenges due to the viscosity of the VG.
Items used:
1.12v computer fan. (free from a local pc shop.
2. 12v potentiometer(speed control) from ACDC. @ R96.
3. 12v Power supply. (free from a broken 2 way radio). 
4. 12v On-off switch. (Gift from friend but used by 4x4 campers)
The rest I was assist by a sparky to put all together. 
The next stop will be to a local pet shop for a reptile warmer(blanket) to place ontop off my perspex deck.
Also need some help in pisring videos or a link. 
Will post feedback after my first diy mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (6/10/19)

Don't test it with water. Test it with VG. Water will always stir very easy. E-juice.....not so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/10/19)

Wow welldone, looks awesome, did not know you can get 12v potentiometer that cheap, think I must build one myself. 
Did you buy that little thingy/magnet? That goes inside the liquid or made one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (6/10/19)

or oil, sunflower oil is about the same as vg. what are pisring videos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/10/19)

see attached.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/10/19)

lesvaches said:


> or oil, sunflower oil is about the same as vg. what are pisring videos?


Haha. Auto correct. Should have been posting videos. Sorry for that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wow welldone, looks awesome, did not know you can get 12v potentiometer that cheap, think I must build one myself.
> Did you buy that little thingy/magnet? That goes inside the liquid or made one?


Got on at our mine lab. Wil buy a new one a blckvapor month end with my standard order, also some glass mixing jars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (6/10/19)

You can also try Labchem in Modderfontein for all your glassware and even the magnetic stirrer. They are very reasonable with pricing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/19)

Well done @GerrieP !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/10/19)

I have been inspired! 
I'll start mine this weekend. 
Thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

